# Canon EX Auto



## ruaslacker2

I've been lurking about for a while and thought I'd say hey.  After seeing the collections here I thought I'd start my own. I bought a Canon EX Auto as it was the first 35mm camera I owned. Now I need the manual to figure out how to operate it. :gah: 







I just noticed the film lever won't advance so I can't use it till I get it fixed. 

Jerry


----------



## Mitica100

Here is a manual link.


----------



## ruaslacker2

Thanks Mitica100, now to get the film advance lever fixed. My next camera was a black body Canon FTb and I have one coming from ebay. Any suggestions on collecting cameras ?


----------



## Mitica100

ruaslacker2 said:


> Thanks Mitica100, now to get the film advance lever fixed. My next camera was a black body Canon FTb and I have one coming from ebay. Any suggestions on collecting cameras ?



You're quite welcome! About collecting... I have been collecting for a long time now and had about 800 cameras (or so) through my hands. I started with cheapo ones, folding Kodaks and others. Slowly I progressed towards finding the rarer cameras, the ones that were produced in small numbers, such as the Kodak Ektra of 1941 (only 2,000 cameras ever made). I have sold the ones that are more common and stuck with the unusual and rare ones. But...  You could start a Canon camera collection, it seems you like their products and quality and I don't blame you. If you go for the Canon SLRs, there are many to be had for next to nothing if you look well. I would include any pre-SLR Canons, such as the Rangefinder series. They are well machined, some of them thought to be even better than the camera they copied, the Leica. For a glimpse of my partial collection go to the link which is my signature below.

Let me know if you have any questions as to collecting, camera values and so on, I'll be glad to help.


----------

